# Using a large air pump to power multiple sponge filters?



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I am preparing for some spawning ABN plecos and want to get some of the fry tanks ready to go. I picked up an Eco-Plus 3 commercial air pump for $50 at a show (Ken's Fish rocks). They said it would easily power the 50 or so tanks I plan on having (maybe 10 for the plecos, the rest for shrimp/other breeding animals). 

What is the best way to get the air to these tanks? PVC and tap off that? Or use 1" vinyl tubing and tap off that?

What would I use for the taps? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I know nothing about "commercial" grade air pumps but with a run of the mill pump you would use a "gang valve". They come in different sizes (outlets).


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an AV-50 air pump that I use to run several tanks. The way I have it set up is with reinforced vinyl hose connected from the pump to a hose adapter to a 3/4" PVC "square" (made with 1 tee where the hose adapter goes and 4 elbows and 3/4" pipe) and have nickel plated brass valves tapped into the PVC pipe around the "square". The "square" hangs on the side of a wooden stand. If you have a lot of tanks to hook up then a straight PVC pipe capped on one end might be the way to go.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Thanks S&K. That's what I was looking for.

I actually almost bought that same pump. Went with the other one as I talked to a bunch of guys at the cichlid show, they are using the same pump I got. But I totally forgot to ask them HOW they were running it!

If I were to use gang valves, I'd be broke trying to split off 40+ lines!


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Ted Judy, the admin over at the Apistogramma Forum, has an excellent write-up on his ordeal building his fishroom. He has one whole section devoted to the plumbing for Air Supply:
http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/fishroom/air-system

Ted is also featured in the latest January issue of Tropical Fish Hobbiest. He is kicking off a year long fish breeding competition. Should be a great story to follow - if you're into the fish as much as the plants!
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/


PS.
I made it over to the OCA Extravaganza last Sunday, and was there until the last bag auctioned! I picked up some Corydora Orangeline & two bags of _Aspidoras albater_. Brought several bags of plants to place for auction. There were some beautiful BNP there too! The Longfin Albino BNP w/ the blue-eyes looked great. Some of the bidding went quite high - too high for my wallet. Oh - well, maybe next year?


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I couldn't stay long when I went. Just enough time to pick up some fish I preordered, take a look around, and go. Didn't catch the swap meet or the auction. Next year for sure!

And thank you for the links. I'll read them now.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

teds site is a great one to go to. you run pvc and use something like this.









http://kensfish.com/airlinevalvesandaccessories.html


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Good find!

Now to figure out how to run a loop (never thought of that) without going all the way around the room. Hmmmmmmmm


----------

